# WASP-y influence and observations



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

It’s that time of the year, when people start to see lots of wasps before it gets cold.

Here’s some paper wasps that built their comb of paper on my window frame (the window is going to be replaced).


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

And here’s my hairy mitt right nearby.

You wouldn’t dare do this with hornets or yellow jackets.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The big reason I them leave alone, aside from being relatively inoffensive, is because they’re flying meat grinders that go after any bugs they can catch and chew them up to feed their larvae in that paper comb.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought you were discussing WASPs by your title.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

there are several around my area, and for the most part, I leave them alone too.
BUT - I have a small addition to my storage shed for the garden implements and is basically just a roof on poles.
my wasps are VERY aggressive and VERY territorial that live in there and I have to keep them under control.
or else - I get nailed somewhere on the noggin. this is the worst so far, right between the eyes.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Ouch!

Hope you’re better! 

@John Smith_inFL, I’m curious to know more!

Were the wasps that got you yellow jackets or hornets?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I thought you were discussing WASPs by your title.


I knew I could flush you out of hiding with that one!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> there are several around my area, and for the most part, I leave them alone too.
> BUT - I have a small addition to my storage shed for the garden implements and is basically just a roof on poles.
> my wasps are VERY aggressive and VERY territorial that live in there and I have to keep them under control.
> or else - I get nailed somewhere on the noggin. this is the worst so far, right between the eyes.
> View attachment 666221


😄Santa Claus lives!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I didn't see any in the garden shed just no, but there were a few under the roof edge of the house.
even at 9-10 feet away, they sent out their scouts as soon as I got close. very territorial.
to me, they are just regular wasps. we also have the larger "Red Mahogany" wasp in the summer and they like to live indoors like barns and sheds, etc. but they are not aggressive like these little pit bulls.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I didn't see any in the garden shed just no, but there were a few under the roof edge of the house.
> even at 9-10 feet away, they sent out their scouts as soon as I got close. very territorial.
> to me, they are just regular wasps. we also have the larger "Red Mahogany" wasp in the summer and they like to live indoors like barns and sheds, etc. but they are not aggressive like these little pit bulls.
> 
> View attachment 666233


Damn they look similar!


----------

